# British summer time



## Northerner (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Mar 24, 2018)

Um - I've been doing that for years, didn't realise I was defying the government, just thought I was being sensible!


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 24, 2018)

Usually I avoid doing this simply because I am not in the UK at either times. It causes me no end of confusion when I am away for a while until I readjust to the time difference. When I do have to do it i absolutely hate  the chore. My Computers and electronic clocks do it automatically as do my cars but the manual ones???? suck\h a tedious task. We really should abandon this I fail to see any benefit at all now in its continuance. One of my bete noires. My namual clocks usually don't get changed until June lol


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 25, 2018)

I've just forwarded the time on my clocks apart from my bedside clock. I'll do that after I get up.
The time on my mobile and Tablet devices re-set automatically thank goodness.
As I recall, the government in its infinite wisdom decided not to change BMT a few years ago! Not sure why or what year that was tho!


----------



## Brando77 (Mar 25, 2018)

I put mine forward in the evening.....I'm expecting to be arrested soon


----------



## trophywench (Mar 25, 2018)

My body clock always takes longer BUT it is always a lot easier to get up when the sun's shining and today it is - lovely blue sky and fluffy white clouds - Yay!


----------



## trophywench (Mar 25, 2018)

Plus of course makes it easier to get the cows in for milking etc which was and still is the whole point.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Mar 25, 2018)

I loathe changing to BST - my body clock takes about six months to adjust .... 
I have never understood why those people who need to get cows in for milking can't just reset their alarm clocks to a time that suits them and leave the rest of us on the same time all year.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 25, 2018)

What I would like to know is how cattle farmers milk their cows in the depth of winter. If they can do it then, there is no need for a time change.

That said, it’s supposed to reduce the accident rate in the mornings, but again, the same comment applies.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 25, 2018)

Most of em don't own an alarm clock cos their bodies adjust to 5am starts and so do the cows so even on the blackest morning they'll be queuing at the field gate to proceed to the milking shed and get rid of the weight dragging them down.

The workers do get more kicks off em in the dark, some of em are crafty and like to get a kick in when someone overlooks the fact it's that one and walks too close behind her - and also get shat on more in the yard and milking shed.  Though at least that's warm .....

It's bloody hard work farming - and remember the 'gentleman farmers' employ minions to do it for them!  LOL


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 25, 2018)

Dairy cows are kept indoors in the sheds over the winter.  They're only outside when the grass is growing over the warmer months.


----------



## C&E Guy (Mar 26, 2018)

You might turn up at church at the wrong time though!


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 26, 2018)

C&E Guy said:


> You might turn up at church at the wrong time though!


I did twice lol Turned up at the wrong time. Shouldn't have turned up at all


----------



## C&E Guy (Mar 26, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I did twice lol Turned up at the wrong time. Shouldn't have turned up at all



Just hope you're not the minister!  LOL


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 26, 2018)

C&E Guy said:


> Just hope you're not the minister!  LOL


I wish I had been lol


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Mar 26, 2018)

C&E Guy said:


> You might turn up at church at the wrong time though!





Vince_UK said:


> I did twice lol Turned up at the wrong time. Shouldn't have turned up at all


I've done that twice too!  Couldn't work out where everyone was ...


----------



## C&E Guy (Mar 27, 2018)

Never mind that - who else spent half an hour trying to re-set the time on their blood glucose meter????

I followed the instructions but it drove me completely demented!!


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 27, 2018)

C&E Guy said:


> Never mind that - who else spent half an hour trying to re-set the time on their blood glucose meter????
> 
> I followed the instructions but it drove me completely demented!!


 Don't have that problem here haha and the one in the UK will be correct when I get back


----------



## C&E Guy (Mar 27, 2018)

My car, my phone and the clock in the bathroom all change automatically.

Why can't these new, up to date meters do that as well??????


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Mar 27, 2018)

The time on my meter was set incorrectly when I first got it, over 7 years ago - and I've never bothered to change it.  I thought I don't need to know what time I tested, I only need to know that I tested at some point during the morning/afternoon/evening and what the result was.


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 27, 2018)

I never bother to set my meter's clock, since I log my readings manually anyway.


----------



## Heath o (Mar 28, 2018)

Hate this time of year it's when all the idiots are out causing trouble,need the dark nights back they seem to go in hibernation then


----------

